# Metamucil



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Does this create more gas? Does metamucil actually help constipation?


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Metamucil definitely caused an increase in gas for me. I took maybe 1/4 the recommended dose to start out with, and within minutes was very very bloated and gassy. Thats because metamucil is psyillum essentially which is a fermentable fiber (ie: the bacteria in the gut eat it up and produce gas). I have had much more luck with citrucel, but i noticed on another thread you were having difficulty finding it. I"m not sure what brands you'll be able to find - but there are lots of others out there to try. Good luck!-k


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Kac! Well, an angel known by the name of Laurie is mailing me some Citrucel.. what a doll =) It's because I live in Canada, can't find any round here =O


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Thats good! Just remember to start it off slow and drink lots of water - because fiber just plain won't do a thing without adequate water (i tried to cheat on this with other drinks...not a good thing). I try and get at least two liters a day. Good luck!kac


----------



## Aubs (Jun 20, 2003)

I also had a problem with the Metamucil! I was even taking only 1/2 the dose and it still didn't matter. Kac told me to try Citrucel and it's made a tremendous difference. That was 3 weeks ago and I've been doing great thanks to that suggestion. I'm glad someone can send you some up there.Aubs


----------

